# Nelly Furtado 4x



## spoiler (24 Feb. 2006)




----------



## Punisher (19 Jan. 2010)

Die Frisur auf dem letzten Bild ist geil


----------



## Mike150486 (17 Aug. 2010)

Dankeschön


----------



## Rolli (18 Aug. 2010)

:thx: dir für Nelly


----------

